# Whitelabs Melbourne



## therook (3/10/13)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone no of an outlet in Melbourne that sells Whitelabs yeast?

Rook


----------



## technobabble66 (3/10/13)

There may well be others, but last i checked "Home Make It" stock White Labs liquids:

http://www.homemakeit.com.au/collections/beer-making/White-Labs-Yeast

They have a couple of stores in the 'burbs in Melbs.
(one a few minutes drive from my house &, fwiw, i'd recommend their friendly helpful service, even if 1 or 2 of their staff have not been brewing for long).


----------



## r055c0 (3/10/13)

http://www.corebrewingconcepts.com.au/ for online orders or local pickup in Lyndhurst

Grain and Grape is just over the westgate bridge (site sponsor so check the banner ad on top of the page)

I dont shop at The Brewers Den in Boronia as its not close to me but I've heard plenty of good stuff about them so I'm sure they'd carry it.

Most homebrew stores that specialise in all grain should be able to sort you out.


----------



## manticle (3/10/13)

I bet my last pint rook knows grain and grape but I've never seen whitelabs in store or online.


----------



## Yob (3/10/13)

I've not seen vials out in Boronia either..


----------



## stakka82 (3/10/13)

Yeah Home Make-it are in clayton from memory and definitely have white labs.

I've only ever used wyeast. Do whitelabs always require a starter regardless of vial age?


----------



## Yob (3/10/13)

stakka82 said:


> Do whitelabs always require a starter regardless of vial age?


If you have it fresh as the morning sun, probably not (for a standard gravity and volume) but seeing as how they come from the other side of the planet, it cant be a bad idea to freshen them up. Besides, if you run a starter you can keep it going and build up stocks h34r:


----------



## r055c0 (4/10/13)

http://www.corebrewingconcepts.com.au/ definetly has them, I've gotten them from there plenty of times in the last year.


----------



## boybrewer (6/10/13)

Pete sells Whitelabs he is in Boronia . The place is called The Brewers Den .
No affilliation


----------



## Spiesy (6/10/13)

stakka82 said:


> Yeah Home Make-it are in clayton from memory and definitely have white labs.


And Reservoir.


----------



## therook (8/10/13)

Thanks everyone for your help


----------



## OneEye (5/2/14)

Anyone with some empty vials care to send them to me?


----------



## Grainer (5/2/14)

Brewing concepts has the most stock


----------



## Spiesy (5/2/14)

We have some decent stock too… and super-fresh!


----------



## OneEye (5/2/14)

I'm after some empty ones. Want to turn them into tap handles


----------



## Spiesy (26/3/14)

moosebeer said:


> I'm after some empty ones. Want to turn them into tap handles


Buy some vials.
Use yeast.
Wash.

BOOM!


----------



## Mattress (26/3/14)

I have about 20 empty vials that I'm happy to give away.
P.M. me for details and send a stamped envelope/box, etc.


----------

